# My watch was stolen out of my watchmakers mailbox...



## cmoy

If anyone comes across my Omega please let me know.

-Omega
-Case: st st 
-Case serial # 8597191
-Movement serial # 8047111
-Cal 20 F
-Though not stamped on the case: watch reference CK 891 AL

Thanks guys!


----------



## 04lund2025

Can you give us a general area of where your watchmaker lives.

Stephen


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear that Chris :-(


----------

